# Ok So I want a Fancy....



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Siggy pic, someone tell me how they get theirs, i always had mine made by someone else, lol. I have tons of pics of Odie and would like a sigy banner of him  Thanks


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i make mine in photobucket , not that fancy but its free and easy


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i make mine on photobucket too.. i tried that gimp program but i didnt like it


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I made mine by attaching a bunch of pics together. if you want to email me your pics I can make you one, or help you with photobucket if you don't know how to do it there


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You guys all ROCK, ok Amy I sent you a PM back, I can try the photobucket thing but I totally fail at that, lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Photobucket! Tye if I can figure it out then I'm sure you can lol!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't you need a paid membership for pics in the siggy? I always thought you did so I never thought about making a banner o__o


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Shanon, my blonde brain will not allow me to do so, but I can sure try, Amy said she would help me though  SO I will se what she can come up with 


Yes ROck you have to be a VIP or paid memebr to have a siggy pic


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmaoo Shanon, my blonde brain will not allow me to do so, but I can sure try, Amy said she would help me though  SO I will se what she can come up with
> 
> Yes ROck you have to be a VIP or paid memebr to have a siggy pic


LOL!! Okay.....I'm a dirty blonde and I figured it out


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How do you guys make banners on photobucket? I can never figure out how to put multiple pics on it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I use gimp.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

kg420 said:


> How do you guys make banners on photobucket? I can never figure out how to put multiple pics on it


when you are in your album on photobucket at the top in the blue bar it says edit photos click that , then it brings you to your photos and there is a button above them that say { or create collage } click that, then it brings you to different lay outs where there is 1 picture layout to multiple , pick what you want , then it gives the option to make the border thicker or small , and change border colors ect after you add your pictures you can customize it with writing , stickers ect.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

HERE IS A LITTLE SAMPLE TYE!! I just made this one quick  I was going to do Odie's show name but I couldn't remember it.....Oden's prophecy something???


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> when you are in your album on photobucket at the top in the blue bar it says edit photos click that , then it brings you to your photos and there is a button above them that say { or create collage } click that, then it brings you to different lay outs where there is 1 picture layout to multiple , pick what you want , then it gives the option to make the border thicker or small , and change border colors ect after you add your pictures you can customize it with writing , stickers ect.


OMG thank you for explaining that in blonde terms


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no prob lol ,that wasnt such a blonde thing to explain , if you want to know a blonde question ask lauren about the coffee maker lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA So I made a nice one, and ITS HUGE lol no matter how much I resize the stupid thing it come out like this, lol Imagine if I made it my signature, lmao How Obnoxious!!! lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sometimes resizing takes a bit, otherwise you may want to stick to the ones that are across and not the box ones lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Shanon those are awesome  I am so impressed, and I am a dirty blonde as well. But I have tried and could never figure it out.  Thank you ladies, now y'all can help Krystal; 

And Shanon his show name or registered name is Rampage's Odens' Prophecy


----------

